# Richmond Indoor Paintball



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you know Vancouver has an indoor paintball field?

I'm the General Manager for Richmond Indoor Paintball. Let me know if you would like to drop in, or put a group together and I'll sweeten the deal for BCAquaria users!

Email me ryan at richmondpaintball dot ca

check us out at Richmond Indoor Paintball - brought to you by SHOCK Entertainment


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

richmond indoor paintball..
bought 10 groupons before and just when i was about to go TWO days later expiration date. it got deleted off my account.
250 gone =(


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> richmond indoor paintball..
> bought 10 groupons before and just when i was about to go TWO days later expiration date. it got deleted off my account.
> 250 gone =(


We would of still honored the vouchers as gift cards. We may be running another groupon ad soon, though.


----------

